
zkPoD: A decentralized system for perfect fair data exchange - fireruby
https://github.com/sec-bit/zkPoD-node
======
fireruby
It allows data exchange between untrusted parties realizing "Payment on
Delivery" without any trusted third party, which is a further step after
Bitcoin realizing "money transfers without intermediaries".

I hope to see more stuff come about that connecting blockchain with the real
world.

